# Another weird abdomen on a adult T. spinipes



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

I just found my female T. spinipes "Sammy" not good shape....what is going on here? Sammy had a scab on her abdomen about 2 molts ago.....it kinda went away....but now that she has kicked the hairs off you can clearly see where it was because where her exco is reddish....the damaged part is very tan. her abdomen has always been been oddly shaped, but now it is very odd...I gently pushed on the abdomen and it is soft like fluid...looks like I may loose her to. I have been seeing thread after thread of this, I wonder if this is a common thing in older T. sp "burgundy" all/most of the case's have been older T's, just a observation.


[youtube]4VaRSsj9U6U[/youtube]

*Here are pics from 2 molts ago:*













*Present pics:*


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats really sad Rob.   I had a huge Blondi/Burgandy a long time ago that was about 9in with the same kind of problem, Big scabby lump.  Her health was great for like a year, I'm assuming now she was nearing a molt like yours is.  After that it was a slow grueling death.  I hope yours can pull through for at least another molt.  sad sad sad.  Great Video non-the-less. Good Luck Rob.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 1, 2010)

How big was Sammy when you got her?

There is one guy in Germany that seems to think this is what happens to T's that have been fed pinkies/mice.. Not saying you did it, but if she was rather big when you got her, it's a possibility. I really don't know, just recently read it on a Norwegian messageboard, that these are calcium deposits, as the T's have nowhere to store the calcium.. But I really am not sure.. 

So sorry for it though, that sucks


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Thats really sad Rob.   I had a huge Blondi/Burgandy a long time ago that was about 9in with the same kind of problem, Big scabby lump.  Her health was great for like a year, I'm assuming now she was nearing a molt like yours is.  After that it was a slow grueling death.  I hope yours can pull through for at least another molt.  sad sad sad.  Great Video non-the-less. Good Luck Rob.


eaxactly lioke Zilla and sammy.......it sucks!


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> How big was Sammy when you got her?
> 
> There is one guy in Germany that seems to think this is what happens to T's that have been fed pinkies/mice.. Not saying you did it, but if she was rather big when you got her, it's a possibility. I really don't know, just recently read it on a Norwegian messageboard, that these are calcium deposits, as the T's have nowhere to store the calcium.. But I really am not sure..
> 
> So sorry for it though, that sucks


she was 6.5-7" when i got her, and from a good keeper.


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Rob,
Im watching the video again and again...For some reason this had happened to some of my females before.

Suddenly, out of the blue, the abdomen change its shape from full and round to almost like deflated".

How long ago did she eat for sure? Because we know that when they are about to molt (about meaning within a week or 2) the exuvia tends to have odd shapes but, if as you said in the vid she ate 3 weeks ago...It would be quite  a short period of time for this size Theraphosa to pull a molt.Although IT HAD HAPPENED.


This had happened to me, recently, I was worried...And she just molted without a problem.

What I mean is, hey, theres no need to loose hope. Zilla had her problem and unfortunately died, but that doesnt mean it will be the case Sammy.

Just watch her, make sure this is for sure a pre molt stage-(she doesnt accept food a all) and just  wait...for now. 

This is really really something. I have had THE SAME.

ps:I wish I could see her in person. Im really familiar with this and is is killing me to find out what causes it and for some reason I think it has to do with the
feeders.
Ill PM you in a moment Rob.


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Fran said:


> Hey Rob,
> Im watching the video again and again...For some reason this had happened to some of my females before.
> 
> Suddenly, out of the blue, the abdomen change its shape from full and round to almost like deflated".
> ...


Yeah, it happend all of a sudden, i mean within a few days??? She last ate on 10/3/10 ands has refused food.....she is in very heavy pre-molt. I have noticed that most of the cases are female and large?


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Also while in the I.C.U she is drinking a lot of water, makes no sense though...her water bowl is full at all times and his huge....Zilla also did this...no injuries or leaks anywhere.


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats is EXACTLY what happened to me.
 Suddelny the odd shape abdomen followed by lots of drinking-very rare to see these girls drink THAT often.


Rob, do you have a picture of her from before October? was her abdomen really fat?


----------



## Falk (Nov 1, 2010)

Could be some problems with the apolysis


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2010)

Even thoughtn Im not in any way sure this is the reason why or that this has to do with that "problem"...


The only common denominator of every single case like this one is  that it has happened on the heavier abdomen females.
We all know the problems with the preassure on their organs when the abdomen is ridiculously fat, but besides that this sudden change on the abdomen shape and "deflation" had happened to my fattest girls, not the ones with full but more "normal" size abdomens.

I personally, a long time ago decided to steer clear of ANY vertebrate pray.

I have a somewhat link to this problem the fact that those girls who have suffered this  have gotten "'fat" in a somewhat short period of time.


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Fran said:


> Even thoughtn Im not in any way sure this is the reason why or that this has to do with that "problem"...
> 
> 
> The only common denominator of every single case like this one is  that it has happened on the heavier abdomen females.
> ...


 Sammy's abdomen was not much bigger than what it is now, maybe a bit but not much, I have never fed her a vertebrate prey, but someone before me could have.


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

She has been drinking a lot of water and the huge dent filled in, but the question is with what blood or water??? I just do not see how she would have gotten dehydrated.....she has the same size water-bowl dani made you Fran and it is always full!

*here is a updated pic, on the left is last night, on the right was taken a few miniutes ago:*


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Fran said:


> Thats is EXACTLY what happened to me.
> Suddelny the odd shape abdomen followed by lots of drinking-very rare to see these girls drink THAT often.
> 
> 
> Rob, do you have a picture of her from before October? was her abdomen really fat?


I will take a still shot off of a video I have!

*here ya go this was mid November, she may be a tiny bit bigger in october:*


----------



## jebbewocky (Nov 1, 2010)

I wonder if _Lasiodora _have these issues?


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks way better already. The possibility of her dehydrated...It sounds quite strange to me given the conditions you have them in.
I mean is warm, really humid and it hs constant water supply....
But it might happened. 
Maybe a sudden temp change? Have you noticed anything of that?

I have seen my blondis behaving abnormally and all over the water dish when for some reason a higher temp  suddenly ocurred in the house.


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Fran said:


> It looks way better already. The possibility of her dehydrated...It sounds quite strange to me given the conditions you have them in.
> I mean is warm, really humid and it hs constant water supply....
> But it might happened.
> Maybe a sudden temp change? Have you noticed anything of that?
> ...


Only thing I did was lower them temp 2 degreess...was trying to get my P. metallicas a bit cooler for them to lay a sac...still 82-84....she is still sluggish and in ICU, I am still concerned about the right side of her abdomen.....only timer will tell.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

Dang Rob! Sorry to see this..  I obviously have no advice to give.. Just the best of wishes for her to pull through this alright.. 

I do have a question though.. Have you seen this in any other species? Other than Theraphosa sp.?

If not.. I think it might be best I steer clear of the Theraphosas for a bit.. Maybe wait until someone can say what the cause is..


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Dang Rob! Sorry to see this..  I obviously have no advice to give.. Just the best of wishes for her to pull through this alright..
> 
> I do have a question though.. Have you seen this in any other species? Other than Theraphosa sp.?
> 
> If not.. I think it might be best I steer clear of the Theraphosas for a bit.. Maybe wait until someone can say what the cause is..


I have not, my LP has never shown anything like this.....someone on ATS thinks "Burgundy may be a hybrid and this could be a genetic defect...i know of 8 other cases...same exact thing and all large females......just weird!:?


----------



## 7mary3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Rob, 

you need to get ahold of Jayzen Boget at Preuss Pets in Lansing MI ASAP.  

Jayzun dealt with what looks to be an identical issue a few years back with a T. blondi. I can't remember the details, but he should be able to offer some quite valuable insight. 

-Ryan


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2010)

Rob, it appears to be no doubt T "burgundy" (spinipes) is not a hybrid at all. 
(rick west words), but a 3rd specie.

I dont believe that has anything to do with it, but with the feeders  and the ammount.

the "lesser" fat theraphosa I have never presented any of this problems.


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Fran said:


> Rob, it appears to be no doubt T "burgundy" (spinipes) is not a hybrid at all.
> (rick west words), but a 3rd specie.
> 
> I dont believe that has anything to do with it, but with the feeders  and the ammount.
> ...


Well that is good info Fran!! But Sammy was not fat LOL!! not like me LOL!!


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, yeah...i mean i dont know for sure, of course...This one might not be the same case but, in general, this super heavy Theraphosa tend to have that problem.

It bothers me...I have the need to know 

It has happened to a good amount of my fatter females, and the ones I have NEVER fed vertebrates this hasnt  happened yet....I dont know


----------



## robc (Nov 1, 2010)

Fran said:


> Well, yeah...i mean i dont know for sure, of course...This one might not be the same case but, in general, this super heavy Theraphosa tend to have that problem.
> 
> It bothers me...I have the need to know
> 
> It has happened to a good amount of my fatter females, and the ones I have NEVER fed vertebrates this hasnt  happened yet....I dont know


I am right with ya Fran, I really want to know......I know it bugs ya!


----------



## kylestl (Nov 1, 2010)

robc said:


> I am right with ya Fran, I really want to know......I know it bugs ya!


I hope you guys do figure something out........Sorry this has happened again rob


----------



## jebbewocky (Nov 2, 2010)

robc said:


> Well that is good info Fran!! But Sammy *was *not fat LOL!! not like me LOL!!


Was?  Did she die?


----------



## robc (Nov 2, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Was?  Did she die?


Oh, oppps....no she is still doing okay...I still have her in I.C.U so I can check on her, she could molt in there if needed...there is a LOT of padding.


----------



## Fran (Nov 2, 2010)

robc said:


> Oh, oppps....no she is still doing okay...I still have her in I.C.U so I can check on her, she could molt in there if needed...there is a LOT of padding.



Im having THE SAME problem right now Rob. amazing.

The largest of the bunch, with a full rounded abdomen and NEVER a problem suddenly its abdomen changed shape. It is abrupted, exactly like Zilla was but on the very top of it.

Theres no room for a fall, so I just dont know whats going on. She is starting pre moult (im quite sure)...Lets see. 

I wish I could drop a couple of hundred thousands on research for this animals.Theres very little what we know of them because of the darn same problem. $


----------



## robc (Nov 2, 2010)

Fran said:


> Im having THE SAME problem right now Rob. amazing.
> 
> The largest of the bunch, with a full rounded abdomen and NEVER a problem suddenly its abdomen changed shape. It is abrupted, exactly like Zilla was but on the very top of it.
> 
> ...


You just com,firmed something though.....Zilla, sammy & now your girl have this...all large females and all deep into the molt cycle. Fran I hate to say this but zillas started on top like you are describing, I would drain it if irt gets bad....I/we know what happens if you do not  I am so sorry Fran....really am


----------



## micheldied (Nov 4, 2010)

Really sucks to hear, Rob.
Saw the video you posted.
Wish I had advice.... But I've never even seen a theraphosa in person.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 4, 2010)

Fran, can you post pics of your girl so we can see? Im sorry to hear this about your girl now too. I seen her in "my biggest girl" thread and she is huge! I hope she doesnt have the same thing Zilla and Sammy has.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Sammy Rob. I have two fairly large females. Just hoping nothing like this happens to mine. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Arachnus (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Rob! hoping that Sammy gets better soon! in a molt maybe!

Unfortunatelly, i do not have an advice or hint for Sammy, just an almost similar case in an adult female Acanthoscurria gomesiana!

She had a huge and inflated spot under her´s abdomen, appeared from nowhere! she was in a heavy pre molt too!

but the differençe is that the spot was solid, like hardened tissue, and a white color in the spot, i had touched it before the molt and it was hard!

She went thru the molt OK, but in that place of the abdomen, the old exo glued to the new one, so with caution, i removed the old exo!

in the same place where the spot was, still have a white spot (hardened tissue) and a little bit inflated, but it is very smaller then before!

I´m hopping that Sammy gets the same luck that my Gomes have here!

Sorry by the english, following from Brazil!

best luck to you!


----------



## robc (Nov 5, 2010)

Arachnus said:


> Hi Rob! hopping Sammy gets better soon! in a molt maybe!
> 
> Unfortunatelly, i do not have an advice or hint for Sammy, just an almost similar case in an adult female Acanthoscurria gomesiana!
> 
> ...


Sammy seems a lot better...lot more active and alert....I have been hydrating her with a syringe when needed....but her abdomen is not deflated...I may put her back in the enclosure soon!


----------



## robc (Nov 6, 2010)

Quick update, Sammy basically defecated a lot...I mean not a crazy amount but enough...I take this as a goiod sign...nothing strange about it as far as color goes. her abdomen is not deflated and she is moving about a LOT more!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad to see Sammy is doing better!


----------



## pouchedrat (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe it's just tarantula constipation we're seeing..?  lol!


----------



## possumburg (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad she's doing better!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 6, 2010)

Alright! Im glad to hear she is doing better. Did you put visine in her water? :?


----------



## robc (Nov 6, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> Alright! Im glad to hear she is doing better. Did you put visine in her water? :?


Nope, docolax LOL!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2010)

Hah, mine is doind better too.
This looks like a joke but, she has been  really "thirsrty" lately, which I helped with the humidifier on for 3 days straight.
Now she seems better, and hopefully we will have a molt withint the next month or so.

PS: My mature male true blondi just did a huge sperm web ...Is party time


----------



## robc (Nov 6, 2010)

Fran said:


> Hah, mine is doind better too.
> This looks like a joke but, she has been  really "thirsrty" lately, which I helped with the humidifier on for 3 days straight.
> Now she seems better, and hopefully we will have a molt withint the next month or so.
> 
> PS: My mature male true blondi just did a huge sperm web ...Is party time


They both drank a lot.... Sammy acted like she never had a drink in her life??? I am going to put the water bowl in a easier location for her!!!! That MM T. blondi was....can I say......a awesome pick up!!! Just got the box Fran, opening in 3 mins!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2010)

robc said:


> They both drank a lot.... Sammy acted like she never had a drink in her life??? I am going to put the water bowl in a easier location for her!!!! That MM T. blondi was....can I say......a awesome pick up!!! Just got the box Fran, opening in 3 mins!!!!!


 great!!!

Yeah, they both are acting exactly the same way and funny enought around the same size and at the same time.
really strange


----------



## robc (Nov 6, 2010)

Fran said:


> great!!!
> 
> Yeah, they both are acting exactly the same way and funny enought around the same size and at the same time.
> really strange


I agree, you never see this in MM's or younger ones....??? All big females?


----------



## kylestl (Nov 7, 2010)

Wonderful!! It has happened to my t spinipes male! I thought it was a rare treat to see my male out wandering around and gave him a good look over and then it hit me. I hope the pics turned out alright, if they did you can see it. It goes out, up, and down even. He hasn't eaten for over a month no either. Thought it was premolt but now I think different
See the pruple color too it. Good thing he flicks hairs like no other. I'll get some more pics after I post this. Help guys


----------



## Arachnus (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad to see Sammy is doing better!(2)

long live wonderfull creatures ehheehhe!


----------



## kylestl (Nov 7, 2010)

Better pics:wall:


----------



## robc (Nov 7, 2010)

I do see a lump on the one pic, but the darkening to me looks to be pre-molt or about to molt....that is how all my burgundy's look before a molt.


----------



## kylestl (Nov 7, 2010)

robc said:


> I do see a lump on the one pic, but the darkening to me looks to be pre-molt or about to molt....that is how all my burgundy's look before a molt.


Can't capture it's real look without getting haired and or bitten


----------



## Scoolman (Nov 7, 2010)

robc said:


> I do see a lump on the one pic, but the darkening to me looks to be pre-molt or about to molt....that is how all my burgundy's look before a molt.


I was thinking the same thing.
I have a Theraphosa blondi/burgundy now too Rob. Big 8" girl. How common is this abscess thing?


----------



## Fran (Nov 7, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> I have a Theraphosa blondi/burgundy now too Rob. Big 8" girl. How common is this abscess thing?


I have never had one till maybe now. And im not sure what it is. My T seems fine, she had a sudden change on her abdomen looking like a hunch...Spent 3 days on the water dish  with the humidifier on  since maybe what, Tuesday?

Now she seems fine...But lets see.

About that picture im with Rob, that does "seem" like a regular darkening Theraphosa molt stage.


----------



## kylestl (Nov 7, 2010)

Fran said:


> I have never had one till maybe now. And im not sure what it is. My T seems fine, she had a sudden change on her abdomen looking like a hunch...Spent 3 days on the water dish  with the humidifier on  since maybe what, Tuesday?
> 
> Now she seems fine...But lets see.
> 
> About that picture im with Rob, that does "seem" like a regular darkening Theraphosa molt stage.


WEird, I noticed his water bowl dried up pretty fast. he got some bedding in there too so it sucked it up. Put a bit of water in through the top today not much and was moist bedding when I realized the bump. Filled it up and he is still hovered over it. There is a lump there, it is pretty big too. I will keep everyone updated with this, I hope you guys are right. Thanks!


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

Okay guys, a little update....I went to check on Sammy (I was planning on putting her back in her cage tonight) and found her molting right side up in her ICU container. She pushed up against a corner, facing towards it and her legs are under her a bit. She's still working on molting, I can see her attempting to pull her legs out but I don't know if she'll be able to. If I absolutely have to, I will turn her over but I'd really rather not have to do that, the risk is too great but I won't let her get stuck if I think that's what's happening. For now, I'm just keeping a VERY close eye on her....will update again when I know more.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 13, 2010)

robc said:


> Okay guys, a little update....I went to check on Sammy (I was planning on putting her back in her cage tonight) and found her molting right side up in her ICU container. She pushed up against a corner, facing towards it and her legs are under her a bit. She's still working on molting, I can see her attempting to pull her legs out but I don't know if she'll be able to. If I absolutely have to, I will turn her over but I'd really rather not have to do that, the risk is too great but I won't let her get stuck if I think that's what's happening. For now, I'm just keeping a VERY close eye on her....will update again when I know more.


Oh man! Hope she pulls through it.. Post some pictures if you can get some without bothering her to much..


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Oh man! Hope she pulls through it.. Post some pictures if you can get some without bothering her to much..


I had a bit of luck, since she was in ICU on a towel I was able to VERY slowly pull the towels with her on it and in turn her legs are not in position under her....they are stretched out. I then with the upmost precision BARELY move her right leg out so it was in a better position for her to molt. I have no idea what else could be done. She has made a little progress...but a 10" T is going to take a while for her to molt!


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

I did intervene, I believe she is really stuck, I got her on her back because there is no way she was molting in her current sate...I guess time will tell.

[youtube]LDr3RneJ99E[/youtube]


[youtube]M9B1TP3BsMI[/youtube]


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 13, 2010)

Holy Rob, I was chewing my fingers watching those vids like a normal person does watching a spider horror movie. The suspense is killing me over here; I can't imagine how you guys feel. Been hoping for Sammy's health ever since you posted the thread. Fingers crossed that she pulls through the night and comes out huge! At least she drank all that water before...
  Good luck.


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello! This is Rob's wife. I just wanted to give you all an update - Rob is currently cutting the old exo off of Sammy. It appears that her cuticles at the base of her legs had hardened and she couldn't pull her legs out of her old exo. We'll post more info shortly. He's nearly finished now and it appears that he's gotten most of the exo off.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope all is well with her Rob!


----------



## Waxen (Nov 13, 2010)

I have my fingers crossed for your Sammy, Rob


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 13, 2010)

You look five years older in the second update Rob. I love how much you care for her, I feel pretty much the same. It would be very stressful to find an upright molt amongst my blondies. Although I've seen several T's manage an upright molt, I've lost several too, as they seem to have more trouble as they get larger. A blondi that size has bad odds IMO. I think you made a good decision to intervene, despite that I ordinarely never question the actions/choices of my pets.

Doing "surgery" sure is a bold move. I hope you filmed it.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Bjamin (Nov 13, 2010)

wow man hope the surgury went well I am pulling for you and Sammy


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope she is going to make it Rob. I think everyone here is learning alot about the Theraphosa genera from your unlucky experiences. If anyone can save her its you!


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

Well this is all that could be done,. here is few vids of me surgically removing the molt, I did get it but it was a crazy process:


[YOUTUBE]d_3IW-od198[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waxen (Nov 13, 2010)

That's the craziest thing i've ever seen regarding a tarantula.  I think you officially got your exoskeleton removal doctorate with that one robc.


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 13, 2010)

Bravo......


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 13, 2010)

Excellent work, I'm impressed. 

I don't know about the abdomen, it's hard to tell. I've both lost and got to keep T's with deformed abdomens. Latest casualty was unfortunetly a blondi female. She didn't look like that though, a rather a big...white...mark. I can post pics, I've got them at home. 

Anyways, not that I'm suggesting it, but she'd probably be best off without those two hind legs unless she's magically gets them straight. They will not come loose in the next molt either. Otherwise this might work!


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Nov 13, 2010)

Good luck Rob.  I'm sure you'll keep us posted.


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

I wqant some more opinions on another step I believe needs to be done, she is on her back and moving, I do not believe she can flip over....I also believe with her being on her back this may cause a lot of pressure on the top of the abdomen where the heart is.

so turn her?? Or leave her?? I am about 99% sure I can flip her with out hurting her.


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

*here is one of the cuticles that caused her legs to get stuck:*














*Here a fe w pics of her molting, far as she ever got:*


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd say let her be at this point.  I don't think I've ever seen somebody have issues with a T on their back.  They molt like that naturally.  If she doesn't flip in a day or two perhaps try it?  At least she could grab a drink that way, but I'm sure she needs a lot of time to harden!

Whatever you do, good luck!


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> I'd say let her be at this point.  I don't think I've ever seen somebody have issues with a T on their back.  They molt like that naturally.  If she doesn't flip in a day or two perhaps try it?  At least she could grab a drink that way, but I'm sure she needs a lot of time to harden!
> 
> Whatever you do, good luck!


She will need 2 weeks to harden at laest, i have gave her drink Via syring.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Nov 13, 2010)

robc said:


> She will need 2 weeks to harden at laest, i have gave her drink Via syring.


That's right, I forgot about the syringe method (only done it once)  By the way...where in the world did you get those gigantic tongs?  I would love to get a pair at some point to tong feed my pokies.  I wouldn't want to do it with the 4" my current tongs give me!


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> That's right, I forgot about the syringe method (only done it once)  By the way...where in the world did you get those gigantic tongs?  I would love to get a pair at some point to tong feed my pokies.  I wouldn't want to do it with the 4" my current tongs give me!


I Got the tongs at a local reptile store LOL!!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 13, 2010)

robc said:


> I wqant some more opinions on another step I believe needs to be done, she is on her back and moving, I do not believe she can flip over....I also believe with her being on her back this may cause a lot of pressure on the top of the abdomen where the heart is.
> 
> so turn her?? Or leave her?? I am about 99% sure I can flip her with out hurting her.


I'd say go ahead and flip her. Carefully, slowly; but make it so, cap'n.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 13, 2010)

robc said:


> I wqant some more opinions on another step I believe needs to be done, she is on her back and moving, I do not believe she can flip over....I also believe with her being on her back this may cause a lot of pressure on the top of the abdomen where the heart is.
> 
> so turn her?? Or leave her?? I am about 99% sure I can flip her with out hurting her.


I say go ahead and flip her. I know you can do it safely and thats what she would do if she had a good molt. I think that would be the best thing, to give her heart an easier task.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 13, 2010)

Rob.. When I had to get my ornata out of his molt.. I flipped him over right after.. I then stuck his mouth in a water dish.. I did that because he couldnt walk right away of course.. But he finally started to harden.. The water help I assume.. 

My ornata has actually had a nice molt since.. One I didnt have to have to help with this time.. He is doing great!

Hope you have the same luck with Sammy..


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 13, 2010)

if she needed surgical intervention to get out of the molt, i wouldnt think she would need help to flip. just my 2 cents! also, good job with the removal. it was a very suspenseful video!

Dan


----------



## Arachnus (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello Rob!

I'm really keeping my fingers crossed and holding my breath here, until Sammy go through this process successfully!

I had some problems here, with a small Vitalius paranaensis, making ecdysis to "heads" up too, as was a small spider, she went through everything successfully and unaided.

My Avicularia diversipes that gave me a headache, just like Sammy gave you now, I received her by mail from a unexperienced keeper, who sent me the spider with about 1.5 inches, but she was in advanced pre-molt. So when she came here had changed inside of the pot without space, and all that vibration in transportation.

So basically I had to spend hours and hours removing the glued parts of the old exoskeleton, but it was impossible to prevent it from losing three of his legs! two autotomized herself, and the third I've even had to amputate.

but the problem persisted for over three moults, always the same problem at the time of molt, it was tied(stuck), I was had to stay with her all the time, keeping the humidity high and helping to complete the whole process. she lost in all three moults a total of 4 legs, 3 legs autotomized, and an amputated leg for me

Fortunately, today it is a beautiful Avicularia diversipes with its 3.5-inch and 97% perfect, hoping next week to the next molt, quickly regenerated all four legs and only two are smaller and thinner.

I wish you and Sammy the same luck I had with the Diva 3!

And RoB your status here in the forum as a ArachnoKING is more than deserved! to me it is Arachno GOD! thanks to all your hard work, videos, tutos and for being this nice person, and so dedicated to this lil-giant animals!

hug from Brazil!

I leave here some photos of the Diva 3, and her fight!

When she came, after the first intervention:







that front curved leg, she autotomized some days later







notice the palps and legs all crooked

A detail of a partially regenerated leg:













And she´s a beautifull spider now:













Here some Vitalius paranaensis "heads up" molting:













best regards


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2010)

As we spoke on the phone, I would flip her. Theres no reason to thing she can do that on her own, after all that needed to be done.


----------



## Arachnus (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Rob!

If I could give you some advice, I'd go with Fran, wait a few more hours, maybe 4-6 hours, then turn it up


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

Fran said:


> As we spoke on the phone, I would flip her. Theres no reason to thing she can do that on her own, after all that needed to be done.


I have made a decision (Me & Fran did LOL)  to hydrate her some more and flip her so she does not have to waste her strength trying to flip her self. She will also be able to stretch also! about 1 hr after this vid I have seen a lot more movement and she has deficated a lot...I wonderr if she was impacted?? I have hydrated 1X after this vid and I plan on flipping her and adding a waterrdish to the I.C.U

[youtube]8P5hmFatoSw[/youtube]


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Rob,

  I don't think I've ever signed in to arachnoboards so many times throughout one night and a day. Got up and went, I have to check how Sammy is doing! Congratulations on being a successful arachnid exuviectomist. Great job. Good to know you are getting some movement. It's obvious how much you care for her and we are all rooting for her. Thanks for all the updates from you and your wife.

Redneck: I didn't know that the Pokie you surgeried had molted again. Reading this thread I was just wondering how he was doing. Very cool. Have you posted pictures of him now?

:worship: to you both!


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, and where did you find that kind of syringe? The one time I wanted to hydrate a tarantula on her back and didn't want to touch her, I had to transfer it drop by drop. That looks much better.


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

KnightinGale said:


> Oh yeah, and where did you find that kind of syringe? The one time I wanted to hydrate a tarantula on her back and didn't want to touch her, I had to transfer it drop by drop. That looks much better.


I stole it from my dentist LOL!!!!!!


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2010)

I flipped her, I think it is a "wet molt", but I am not giving up yet, video will be posted in a few!


----------



## robc (Nov 14, 2010)

I flipped her over, it is a bit worse than I thought but I still have hope! I believe it is a wet molt but only time will tell.


[youtube]mEjtqaq_LS0[/youtube]


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 14, 2010)

Glad to see she is doing better and moving alittle. Can't wait for the next update. Goodluck Rob.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Nov 14, 2010)

That was pretty intense. Hopefully she makes a full recovery.


----------



## robc (Nov 14, 2010)

Stopdroproll said:


> That was pretty intense. Hopefully she makes a full recovery.


I am hoping as well!!!


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Nov 14, 2010)

robc said:


> I am hoping as well!!!


How is she this morning?


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 14, 2010)

Rob,
This has been the most legendary saga that arachnoboards has ever seen! I really hope that future updates will be positive and that your hard work will pay off. I am a bit nervous about update #6 though :/
Best of luck,
Dan


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Nov 14, 2010)

That's cool you got those tongs from a local store!  I wish my LPS had something like that.

Anyways...good vids Rob.  Tell her if she doesn't recover well, I'll be angry and write her a letter about how angry I am.


----------



## peachlover (Nov 14, 2010)

Rob I'm new to the boards but I'm following your thread for last 2 days and I just wanted you to know that another set of fingers are crossed for her to get well!!


----------



## robc (Nov 14, 2010)

Not a very good update

[youtube]OZp4x879EKQ[/youtube]


----------



## razor244 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey rob. just wanted to say im sorry for your loss.  we all know how much you care for all your animals, and its a very sad thing to see.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 14, 2010)

Im sorry to see she passed Rob. You did a great job with everything.


----------



## Ste Hughes (Nov 14, 2010)

if i was a T i would want you as my owner!

i kept track of all your updates

you tried so hard and did everything humanly possible no one could deny that :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 14, 2010)

what exactly is a wet molt? is there any way to prevent it? im sorry for your loss, rob. blondis are such cool spiders and it is a shame that they seem to have these issues.

Dan


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sorry Rob.


----------



## SarahAntula (Nov 14, 2010)

Ste Hughes said:


> if i was a T i would want you as my owner!
> 
> i kept track of all your updates
> 
> you tried so hard and did everything humanly possible no one could deny that :worship::worship::worship:


Very well said & agreed.
you tried thats all that matters  
So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## robc (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you guys, I very much appreciate all of you!. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2010)

You did what you could man, Im really sorry  Rob.
She had the best care, so  nothing to regret there and it probably was better this way... Now just focus on the new ones to come and the ones that are growing.


----------



## robc (Nov 14, 2010)

Fran said:


> You did what you could man, Im really sorry  Rob.
> She had the best care, so  nothing to regret there and it probably was better this way... Now just focus on the new ones to come and the ones that are growing.


I am and will my friend!!! I am going to ditch the 125 and give it to my Beardie.


----------



## arañacacata (Nov 14, 2010)

About that great loss I am sorry very much rob! The truth was the whole work and an impressive process. 

  Regards I am sorry about your loss


----------



## peachlover (Nov 15, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss Rob. 
Would you guys give your opinion on my problem since it seems quite like Sammy's

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1778739


----------



## Waxen (Nov 15, 2010)

Condolences on the loss rob.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Nov 15, 2010)

I never got that last feeding vid.  Now I feel like a jerk!  Well Rob, with all this bad luck, your' bound to have 3 P metallica sacks with no dud eggs in the near future during the same week! (yin, yang)


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> I never got that last feeding vid.  Now I feel like a jerk!  Well Rob, with all this bad luck, your' bound to have 3 P metallica sacks with no dud eggs in the near future during the same week! (yin, yang)


That would be awesome!! I would be happy with one!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2010)

Dang Rob.. That really sucks man! As many have already stated.. You did all you could.. Sorry it didnt work out in the end..


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry for your loss Rob, wish you luck in the future


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Dang Rob.. That really sucks man! As many have already stated.. You did all you could.. Sorry it didnt work out in the end..


We both have that in common my friend, just like with your sling you did ALL you could do, as did I and it just wasn;t meant to be, but you also did this with your ornata and it worked out awesome!!! It is always good to try!!! You have proven that!!!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2010)

robc said:


> We both have that in common my friend, just like with your sling you did ALL you could do, as did I and it just wasn;t meant to be, but you also did this with your ornata and it worked out awesome!!! It is always good to try!!! You have proven that!!!


I dont know man.. You actually had to cut her out of the molt..

When my ornata go stuck... I sprayed the shelf to make a pool of water.. Layed him in it.. (Kept his lungs out of the water of course..) Then started to pull him out.. 

If I wasnt to worried at the time.. I would have recorded it.. But.. To sort of describe how I did it.. 

While the sling was in the water.. I had two toothpicks.. I slide them between the sling & old exo... Then started to gently pull each leg out.. They came out with ease really.. Almost like the old exo came off Sammy in your video..

As soon as I got him completely free of the molt.. I placed his mouth in a water dish.. He sat there and drank the little water cap dry! I filled it again.. After he started walking on his own.. He drank it dry again! 

I pretty much think I got super lucky with that one.. He was really a fighter!


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I dont know man.. You actually had to cut her out of the molt..
> 
> When my ornata go stuck... I sprayed the shelf to make a pool of water.. Layed him in it.. (Kept his lungs out of the water of course..) Then started to pull him out..
> 
> ...


I think she was super lucky to have you as a owner


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2010)

Rob, Dang man! Sorry to see that she didn't make it.


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Rob, Dang man! Sorry to see that she didn't make it.


It was in my mind the whole time, but I had to try...sucks she didn't make it.....but I am still gals I tried!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2010)

Rob, Looks to me that you did the best you could. I don't think anyone could have done any better. :clap::clap:

I still fall back into the rut of blaming myself for the death of my big girl every once in awhile. I mean, she made it all the way out except for those three stuck legs. If I could have been there while she was molting a few(?) hours earlier........ Then again, I'm wondering why she didn't release one or more of the legs. She was barely moving whn I found her. The blood was already congealed and hardening.  Under the circumstances, I believe I did the best I could.......  Terry


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn. Really sorry to hear, Rob. Especially after everything you did for her.


----------



## jebbewocky (Nov 16, 2010)

Bummer.
Neat videos though.


----------



## WeezyTheAvic (Nov 16, 2010)

Man that sucks. Sorry rob


----------



## Arachnus (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm sorry what happened to Sammy Rob!,I was really hopeful about their recovery!

I wish better days there!

best regards!


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 17, 2010)

If another tarantula dies by growth in that cage, I'd say it's cursed!


----------



## micheldied (Nov 17, 2010)

Shucks..... Sorry for your loss Rob. 
At least you ahve those blondi slings to grow out.


----------

